

How to sell a scoop of ice cream for $60,000 - kevinburke
http://kburke.org/kevin/60k_ice_cream_scoop/

======
smokey_the_bear
This is cute, but fwiw, I've been to the top of Kilimanjaro, and eating ice
cream was about the last thing I wanted to do at the time.

~~~
kevinburke
Even if no one does it though it's probably still worth it for the anchor
value - you get anchored high and then a $5 scoop doesn't seem so
unreasonable.

